# I'm about to rip out my hair



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Uggghh, im so mad. -.- what kind of horse trainer just gives up on a horse after only 2 weeks?....without even trying to ride it?! we basically just paid someone 300 bucks to babysit my horse. N he didnt do a very good job at that, either, considering he got a hurt hoof. Sorry for bad grammer. Rant over. -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Why did they send the horse back? If it was due to injury that's a very responsible thing to do... did you get the rest of your money back? Sounds like it... $300 is less than half of what ANY trainer I know charges for 30 days. What did you send the horse in for?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel like were missing a few more details. Is your horse that bad? And if it was that bad in the first place then he shouldn't be jumping on with a saddle because its been "two weeks" but more ground work should be done.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry, I had to rant before I picked up my little cousin to take him to the lake so I wouldn't be in a bad mood around him. Anyway, I paid this man $600 to break my gelding. He complained because he was supposedly "wild". He only whinnied around some mares once, and the trainer said that he was proud cut. Then he said that he jigged sideways when he tried to put the saddle on him for the second time. 
Then, he kicked out when he tightened the back cinch...He also only did that once. The man made me pick up my horse after only 2 weeks there, and he said that my horse was "very dangerous" and he would not recommend that I mess with him anymore, because he believes that he's proud cut...JUST because he whinnied at some mares the first time that he saw them. 
I've had this horse for 4 years and I know for a fact that he's NOT proud cut. I watched him be gelded, because I was right there with the vet when she did it, and she proved to us that she got the glands out. He was around a lot of mares before, and he never showed any signs of being proud cut. He has ground manners. He's never nipped anyone or kicked out. When I mess with him, it's just like leading around a puppy dog that does anything you ask of him. 
Then, what ****ed me off is this sentence..."I didn't get on him because he was too skittish. I'm not a bronc rider, and I don't mess with skittish horse"....Ok, so uhm...why are you a trainer? I'm sorry that my horse was skittish, but why are you offering your colt starting services if you're not going to break anyone's horse for them?
He also said that he trained horses for George Strait, but I don't think I'll believe that until I have proof, because he doesn't seem very professional at all.
He claimed that when I picked up my horse in 4 weeks, he would be a different horse, because he was going to teach him some manners. Yeah, I don't think so. -.-


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Is this the same horse / trainer you posted about before, where he got on him on the first day?

Sounds like he ran out of time, or didn't do anything with your horse and needed an excuse to make some 'quick money' so called him crazy and sent him home. It's a shame, but these things happen- exactly why you check every single reference a trainer gives you and then snoop out a few more.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I do believe that he conned us out of $300, because he barely did any work with him at all . If you're scared or intimidated by horses, then you shouldn't be offering your services as a "trainer". Simple as that.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

alexischristina said:


> Is this the same horse / trainer you posted about before, where he got on him on the first day?
> 
> Sounds like he ran out of time, or didn't do anything with your horse and needed an excuse to make some 'quick money' so called him crazy and sent him home. It's a shame, but these things happen- exactly why you check every single reference a trainer gives you and then snoop out a few more.


Yes, it is the same trainer and same horse. I posted at the same time you did, but like I said..I believe he saw a 17 year old girl and decided to con her out of $300. I checked out a lot of references, and he seemed pretty legit. It was a huge disappointment, and very unfair. But that's the horse business. Argh, it makes me so mad!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Did he send him back because he hurt his hoof or because he said the horse was wild & proud cut?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Gosh my mare must be proud cut 

Trainer sounds like a tool!


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Did he send him back because he hurt his hoof or because he said the horse was wild & proud cut?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because he said the horse was wild and proud cut. In fact, I didn't find out about the hurt hoof until later.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like a con artist. 

I have a trainer that had me thinking I was crazy. I took him a horse, didn't sugar coat a thing, told him all the crazy stuff she did and how I was totally at the end of my rope. Basically told him she was Linda Blair in the Exorcist. So......first 30 days, he asks if I sent him the wrong horse, she's so sweet but nervous. Just works herself into a nervous sweat every time he rode her or worked with her, but manageable. LOL! I was impressed and it convinced me that I was to blame, so I paid for the 2nd 30 days......and the switch flipped. He called me after 4 more days and said, "OK, you weren't crazy, lying or mistaken. This mare is nuts and I'm wasting your money, please come get her." She ended up kicking at her stall neighbor before I got there and fractured her leg, so ended up being put down. 

I have since sent him 3 more horses and they have all turned out wonderful! Very sane, calm and super easy to ride. Unfortunately, he's in OK not TX or AR, or I'd suggest you send your horse to him.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like a trainer of already trained horses to me. If he's offering to start horses I would assume he would be ready, able and willing to deal with the bucks and shananigans that can come with that. Mine just finished 60 days with a local trainer so I could watch. Mocha was cheeky and put him through some paces but this guy rode it out of him and could deal with anything that Mocha threw at him. I'd be asking for my money back period.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

There’s something funny sounding about this to me. He took your horse to break in and is complaining about the horse moving when saddling, kicking when having a flank girth put on and being wild?
I’d be looking to see just how many horses this guy has actually broken in.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Saying the horse is proud cut is very unknowledgeable, and saying it's wild is the reason you brought the horse to him in the first place. Lousy schmutzy trainer who stole $300 from you. Sorry this happened to you & your horse, don't give up however, there is many good trainers out there that if anything, undercharge to stay in business because most people can't pay them what they are worth. Join local equestrian & riding clubs and attend their meetings, you will tons of good leads there. They also hold clinics by good trainers so you audit the clinic & if you like what see, you can send your horse to that trainer. If might be a bit more expensive but at least you got quality training, not a hurt hoof, no training & a loss of $300!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Next time you come across a trainer who claims he trained horses for George Strait, tell him to give you George's number so you can call him as a reference.
Thank goodness the worm didn't have the horse any longer. You are $300 poorer but you saved your horse!


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the support, everyone. I'm so upset, I can't even think straight. I've been seriously discouraged and disappointed...I just don't know what to feel right now. It's a mix between heart ache and anger. My grandmother called this man and asked for more information about how my horse was acting. When he told her the same story, she told him "Well, this is just breaking my grand daughter's heart". To that, he replied "You can get over a broken heart, but you will never get over a broken neck. I would suggest that your grand daughter stay as far away from that horse as possible". 
WRONG. You can get over a broken neck. However, if something were to happen to Lakota, my broken heart would be permanent. 
But like I said, Lakota has never been disrespectful to anyone on our farm, so I doubt that I will suffer a broken neck. And if I do get hurt, that's just a risk you take when you own any horse. There's no such thing as guaranteed safety with horses. -.-


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think to prevent getting stung, we need to set it up with a trainer that we will pay in advance for one week only, and then the second week, and so on. If the trainer has a problem with that then look for someone else. We can't just send the horse off, we need to be there, not every day but often. A friend spent a year and a half researching trainer, checking references, etc before she settled on someone and she has absolutely no regrets. Even took lessons with the trainer. Smart move.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is a picture of his hurt leg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those cuts are very fresh and hasn't even swollen yet, the horse might've done that in the trailer, or just before you picked him up.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

It really sounds to me like the guy maybe hasn't trained many, if any, horses from scratch. I have trained quite a few, both youngsters and some up to 5 or 6 years old, never touched by a person; probably not more than a hundred, but somewhere between 70 or 80 to a hundred horses, most of them I have started, gotten going OK and handed them off to the owner, a few, usually my own horses, I have had the chance to really get going over years of riding. And in all that time it would have never occurred to me that, as the person training the horse, if the horse was “wild”, moved while being saddled” or “kicked at a flank girth” it would have been anyone’s fault but mine. Really, thats the whole damned point of training a horse, so that they don’t do that stuff. It kind of seems to me that if the guy complained about that stuff while allegedly trying to break in a horse, HE has some problems, not your horse.
As for the cut, he may not be responsible for that, horses more than any other animal, it seems, can always find a way to hurt themselves somehow.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Trainers are here because they are patient, try their hardest, and when they can't solve a problem then they find a way to fix it. Not to give up and babysit. They have other jobs for that stuff.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Best thing to do is get recommendations from people you trust. My farrier recommended my trainer and I watched the trainer in the past work with a horse, and I have always heard great things about him in the area I live in. Being that I am going to continue from where he left off I have to be able to understand and agree to his methods. The whole point of training is to get the horse going under saddle of course, but a trainer needs to push their buttons and work through the reactions. This guy sounds like a dud. Find someone you trust and ask around for recommendations. I would then go and meet them, watch them work, ask about their methods and philosophy of training. A bad trainer can do some pretty good damage to a horse, but a good one can really make a great horse. Good thing you got yours outta there.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

No, I don't blame the cut on the trainer. It looks fresh, but he got it a few days ago. He got it hung in some wire at the trainer's farm, but I don't know the entire story since he won't answer any of my calls. 
I worked with Lakota today, and after the trainer warning me about how "he's dangerous", "he's skittish", "he's wild", "he's not the same horse"...He was a perfect gentleman for me today. I gave him a refresher course and he did perfectly fine, like nothing had ever happened. 
Now I really, _really_ think that I got conned. -.-


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Please excuse how I look in this picture. I was a mess today. lol 
Here we are the first time that I got to see him after he came back from the trainer's. He's temporarily in my dad's old roping arena until we get all the cattle worked on the actual farm.







I love my boy and I'm so happy he's home. <3


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

He sure looks happy to be home! 

That's an adorable pic by the way. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a great picture of you two. Like others have said ask friends a farrier your vet sand the like about trainers .. Maybe see about watching them work with some horses too.. Good luck


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got a lot of horse friends around this area..Thank God. So, when my dad comes in this weekend we're going to go "trainer browsing". Again. lol


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for being so supportive, everyone! I love that picture..I just wish I wasn't so red and sweaty. lol
Sorry for the double post. x)


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He sure looks like the fire-breathing dragon type to me... : ) 
Really sweet photo.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, he's definitely one of those man-eating horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Where in Texas are you?


----------



## phoquess (May 30, 2013)

Wow, he looks really ferocious (not). At least the trainer didn't make him any worse! Then you'd have even more than the lost time and money to worry about.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> Where in Texas are you?


I was 30 minutes from San Antonio, but we recently moved back to Arkansas.


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

Jennakaaate said:


> I was 30 minutes from San Antonio, but we recently moved back to Arkansas.


Arkansas? Anywhere near Van Buren? If you can, find a man by the name Tim Fuller or his wife Debbie, in VB. They bred Paints and were apparently good horsepeople, I would take your boy up to see them if you still need him started. Might find them better through the APHA, their ID # is 8350377.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm about an hour and a half away from Van Buren. I'll have to look them up! I think I've heard the last name Fuller from somewhere.


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

Please do 

I have a mare by them and I love 'er to bits. When I make my way to Maryland to see family I wanted to go visit the Fullers en route and "just look" at their horses


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

OP, I totally don't mean to upset you but I can tell you that people are often very deluded about their horses and what any particular horse is able to do. That being said, if I couldn't train him I would have refunded part of your money, probably not all of it since I would have been working him and feeding him.

How do you know what he did, were you there watching? Did the trainer do any ground work, any other training that would be needed before riding? 

The money is gone unfortunately. But moving on, you really need to be honest with yourself about this horse. I would ask a trainer to assess him before you write anymore checks and have that person tell you if he's going to work out.

Some horses just plain and simple are too wild to be trained. That's usually an orphan foal or something but it does happen. I personally have never sent one home that was not under saddle to some degree. I've had some goofy ones that were under saddle and not going realy well after 90 days but the owner was well aware of where the horse was every day and why he was not 'dead broke'.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I love the picture, and think the horse looks like a real sweetie. Most of the horses I have owned in the past were already broke, but I did buy a mare who was only "green broke". I met a 'trainer" at the auction, and was impressed with his "skill", he rode a stallion freestyle in the area. I told him about this mare, and he came and picked her up. After 2 weeks, we went to his place, unannounced and were shocked by what we found. Our mare was in a filthy, muddy stall*, *covered in flies, no water. We went to the door, his wife answered, she was so sweet, but had no idea where her husband was. I knew where this man worked, he had a very well paying job, yet, his family had nothing. No stove, fridge, no beds for their kids. His wife didn't even know he was training a horse. I just had a horrible feeling about the whole situation, the kids were hungry, there was nothing to feed them. I stayed there while my husband went for the trailer. He never even called to ask if we had taken her and why, and it was obvious he did no work on her.* *Now, I know better than to ever let anyone take my horse off, I was lucky to have found him by accident, and would never take a horse to a trainer that did not allow me to come visit anytime I wished without calling first. Maybe there will be those who think his families living conditions were none of my business, but in my opinion, it showed his true character, or should I say lack of it.*


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Some people are just horrible people. The best way to look at the whole situation was as a learning experience. expensive but look at all you learned. At least you got your horse back.
We had a trainer kill a horse. Looking back, we should have sued him. 
I had references that were good. He did not like my horses attitude. Two came back with huge sores in their mouths , inside and out side, spur marks ..cuts all over their sides. 
If this mans family are without food, and a decent place to live that is abuse and you Need to report it to the authorities. Child welfare or whatever it is called in your area. Ignoring a problem or turning a blind eye w/o trying to help is unacceptable behaviour for any decent human being.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend got a very well trained Saddlebred show horse for a trial to purchase. He was used to being in a stall and had a routine. When he came to her place he went crazy. You couldn't do anything with him. She put him in a pasture and all he wanted to do was get to the mares. He was dangerous to even work in the round pen and I kept telling her to send him back she was going to get hurt. She eventually sent him back when he went crazy on her and she had to take the saddle off from the other side of the fence. He ended up being sold to a showing stable and he was fine in the surroundings of a stable and what he was used to. So who knows how your horse was there at least he didn't keep him a month. You should be thankful for his honesty.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> You should be thankful for his honesty.


What honesty? The man put on a show for us at first, told us that he was going to teach my horse some "manners", then sent him back 2 weeks later saying that he was not a "bronc rider". The thing is, my horse isn't a bronc. I've saddled him and bridled him while my older brother (who my horse hated, btw) swung a leg over. He did perfectly fine, no spook, no nothing. 
Now this man is refusing to even sit on my horse, and he left him tied up with a saddle on him for hours at a time with no water. When I took my horse to this trainer, he would load in the trailer perfectly. When I came to get him, he refused to step a foot in the trailer and was terrified of the man who "trained" him. We ended up having to pull him in with a rope behind his butt.
We got conned, and I should have read the signs earlier. Yes it was an expensive learning experience, and I am saving up more money for another trainer. But no, there was no honesty in this man's body.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

obviously you didn't read anything that I had to say about sex and experience a friend had . believe it or not a horse can live without water for a few hours at a time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> obviously you didn't read anything that I had to say about sex and experience a friend had . believe it or not a horse can live without water for a few hours at a time
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol you're right, I didn't see anything about sex. But the whole keeping a horse tied up in 100+ heat without water for hours maybe some people's way of teaching a horse a "lesson", but to me it's just cruel.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

sorry it was autocorrect sex shouldn't have been in there. I went to watch some horses being trained before and they were all standing in the hot Sun for hours and I said something to about them not having any water so they offer the horses water in front of me and none of them wanted any
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Just because the horses you saw didn't accept water that was offered doesn't mean it's okay to leave horses standing in the sun without it.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

:-(rrrg that is frustrating!!! I paid a trainer, that I new from the community, $600 to restart my mare, she had been started at 3 before I got her but hadn't been touched for 2 years. Id just got back into riding after not riding for years and didn't feel confident enough to do it myself. My husband was working for a farm that was cutting their hay just down from where my mare was being "trained". he'd go by several times a day halling hay back and said she never left her pen that he ever saw. when I picked her up she still was naughty and doing the same things I wanted worked out of her...He just said it was me and my confidence was low so she new and she never did that with him...truth is that's probably true but I paid him to put 30 days of miles on her...I ended up going to a trainer who also gave lessons with her and worked it out, learned a lot and still go and so do my step daughters a couple times a month.. maybe if you found someone who can help you train him and make those first rides for you??? good luck!!


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I would _love_ to find a trainer that would also give me lessons. There's just none close by that I can afford. Maybe in a couple of years when I have a good paying job. :/


----------

